# Sulcata Eggs - Are they fertile?



## TeguBuzz (Mar 5, 2017)

It has been quite some time since I last posted here, I hope you've all been well.

My proven ~90lb female laid a rather large clutch almost a week ago. I never candled any of her past clutches over the years and they've hatched, for the most part in my Hova-Bator.

With this clutch, I thought I'd candle them to see if the color was red, yellow or whatever it is I have read online in regards to fertile eggs and the color within the egg.

From what I could tell, all I could see was yellow - no question whether or not it was orange, it was definitely yellow. I'm not sure if it was the light I used, whatever it may be. 

I have also noticed that the eggs are rather white on the outside in color, some I've seen refer to this as chalking. The eggs are not dull at all, my temperatures are set right as always, and humidity is under complete control.

My question is - do you all think they are fertile? I will post photos soon. If they are infertile, will they be going bad any time soon? In summary, the eggs are very white in color on the outside, and look rather yellow on the inside when candled. I only candled one egg. Could it be the light I used? 

Clutch size was 28, which is less than her usual size.


----------

